# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Blood 'n' Bone, does it burn plants?

## want2behandy

I'm new to fertilesers and have been using a granular type that 'may' or may not have almost killed a hanging fern I'm growing. 
I just bought a bag of blood n bone and was wondering if I'm just able to scatter it throughout my garden bed without worry? (provided I don't get any on the leaves that is) 
Thanks Guys.  The Pauper&#039;s Guide

----------


## SilentButDeadly

yes...just follow the directions on the pack re coverage rates

----------


## want2behandy

Thanks SBD. It may be a noob question, but thats because I am a noob!  :Wink:  
I fret about my garden and sometimes even lose sleep over it.. sad but true. I've become quite passionate about it within the last few months as I watch it take form. I'm really proud of how it's been renovated. We've now transformed the whole yard into our 'castle'. 
Thanks again for your reassuring answer  :Smilie: 
I just didn't want to lose all my plants as it means a lot of wasted time and money. Not to mention blistered hands.   The Pauper&#039;s Guide

----------


## De Novo Concept

You need to buy the granulated B&B, its a slow release and wont burn.

----------


## Fu Manchu

Just use a little on a regular basis and have a browse of my sig links. They are some of the best sources of info for getting you soil going. Never feed the plant, always feed the soil. The results will amaze you beyond belief  :Wink:  
Blood and bone alone will do very little. 
Blood and bone coupled with heavy mulches or starws and green tree prunings will begin a process in the soil which creates new soil (something Aussies have little concept of) and boosts soil microbe levels. Soil microbes are really the things that make for healthy plants, not bags of fertiliser  :Wink:  Molasses is a soil super food  :Wink:  
The following explains a little about what happens when we use synthetic or man made fertilisers.2010_Mar_G Bacteria in legume nodules to reduce fertiliser use 
There is some technical stuff but over all you'll get the idea  :Smilie:  
If you love your garden, fertilisers and pesticides are not the answer to happy healthy plants  :Wink:

----------

